# Should we, or shouldn't we?



## decamper (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

My dh will be home soon from his deployment in the desert (USAF-yea Airmen!!) and we have started talking about buying our truck and camper (woo- hoo, I am getting so excited :yippie. It will take us a while to look around to see what we want because it will be a major purchase for us. 

My question is this: because of our uncertain economy and not sure what is going to happen, should we take the wait and see approach, or should we just plan on buying because life is too short to wait? At this point we don't know what we are going to do, but I would love to hear your opinions to make sure we cover every side of this question.

Thank you in advance,

Nina


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

First off, thanks to your husband for serving, and to you for the sacrifices you have to make because of his service.

I say go for it.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

I am so happy for you that your man is back home Nina!!!

I understand the decision you are grappling with. I have wanted a camper for seven years... when we bought our truck in 2001 we had the tow hitch installed for our "dream" camper.

We just can't take the risk. As much as we would LOVE the camper... we don't want to have an extra loan to pay on if our jobs go the way that so many in our area have.... AWAY.

We haven't given up camping, we just do it in a tent during the nice weather and rent cabins during the off season.

If your financial situation is really sound (and with the military, I imagine it is), you might be able to take on the loans with more confidence than me!

Life is short... and you should enjoy it while you can... I just don't know if debt that I pay on all year long is worth it for something I only use for 4-5 months out of the year!


----------

